# AMD bzw ehemaliger Nvidia  Mitarbeiter spricht über GPU Physik



## Rollora (18. Februar 2011)

*AMD bzw ehemaliger Nvidia  Mitarbeiter spricht über GPU Physik*

In einem netten, ausführlichen Artikel spricht man bei Bit-Tech mit dem Gründer von Ageia und ehemaligen verantwortlichen bei Nvidia für PhysX. Dabei kommt zum beispiel zu Tage, dass PhysX wie ALLE anderen CUDA Anwendungen auf OpenCL übersetzt werden.
Nun aber zu AMD:
Es stellt sich dann automatisch die Frage: würde AMD das dann auf OpenCL basierende PhysX untersützten?

Es gab ja mal das Gerücht, Nvidia hätte AMD PhysX angeboten. Der ehemalige Nvidia und jetztige AMD Mitarbeiter Manju Hegde kommentiert dies wie folgt:



> ´_I can comment on it from an abstract point of view. Firstly, it's  very unlikely that Nvidia would offer it to AMD, and secondly it would  make engineering a nightmare for us. Having to take somebody else's API,  especially a competitor's API, because Nvidia controls the API and  there are architectural differences between AMD and Nvidia platforms.  It's not like we have a common x86 instruction set, so it's not like AMD  and Intel on the CPU side – this is a completely different instruction  set._
> 
> _AMD would be foolish to license that because it would just be an  engineering nightmare. I'm just talking in the abstract here, but to me  it doesn't make sense, and I think Nvidia's being disingenuous by making  a claim like that. If it was a standard and open system, like Khronos  does, then we would have a lobby so we could make changes in the API,  but that's not the same with a proprietary API.'_


AMD hat in den letzten Monaten und Jahren einige große Namen in der Physikengine und API Entwicklung angeheuert um dieses Thema endlich mal voran zu treiben: Da wäre mal der oben erwähnte Mitarbeiter selbst:Manju Hegde, einer der Gründer von Ageia und Chefentwickler von PhysX auch bei Nvidia, der dann zu AMD gewechselt ist



> _'We have Erwin Coumans as part of our team,'_ notes Hegde, _'who  used to be at Sony and he's the guy who's brought the Bullet Physics  engine to the industry, which is also used in cinematic effects. _


Zu den Bullet-Effekten im Kino gibt es ein paar nette Beispiele:





> Bullet Physics is capable of creating impressive rigid body physics  effects, and has already been used in big-name blockbuster movies such  as 2012, Hancock and The A-Team. It's also already made it into several  games, including Grand Theft Auto IV, Red Dead Redemption and Toy Story  3.


Weiter gehts mit einer weiteren personalen Größe im Bereich der Physikengines:



> _Also, we now have Takahiro Harada at AMD - he used to be a professor  in Japan and then joined Havok and he's been here for two months. As  you can see, we do have a physics strategy, which is built on this core  team, and we're augmenting this with additional people too.'_


Im letzten drittel des Artikels geht Hegde darauf ein, was er eigentlich mit der Gründung von Ageia schaffen wollte: nicht bloß rigid Bodies oder schöne Partikeleffekte (PhysX bei Nvidia) sondern, dass die Physik das ganze Gameplay beeinflusst. Dazu müsse es halt eine offene API sein die jeder Spieler benutzen kann und nicht bloß eine Proprietäre Schnittstelle wie PhysX von Nvidia, die dann nur mit deren GPUs ordentlich funktioniert. Er wolle PhysX eben Mainstream machen:


> _'Everybody [games developers] looks at things like basic rigid bodies  – that's a no-brainer – they might use physics for a few particle  effects, but that's not what I envisioned when I started Ageia,'_ says Hegde. _'We  wanted physics to greatly improve the experience for the gamer but  frankly, even today, six, seven, maybe eight years later, physics is not  mainstream.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Auch interessant ist, was Hegde über ein mögliches GPU beschleunigtes Havoc sagt.



> Interestingly, Hegde also didn't rule out the possibility of GPU-accelerated Havok rearing its head again either, saying that '_  it is possible that we'll see it in the future, but right now our  gaming strategy at AMD on GPGPU is based on the Bullet Physics engine.'_


Interessant ist das ja auch, weil man zwischen den Zeilen lesen KÖNNTE. Immerhin arbeitet seit 2 Monaten ein ehemaliger Havoc Mitarbeiter jetzt bei AMD und der weiß ja sicher etwas mehr und AMD wird seine Strategie auch nach diesem Mehrwissen ausrichten.

Abschließend die Zusammenfassung:

Scheinbar fördert AMD die GPU-Physikentwicklung, speziell mit "Bullet" nun mit einer ordentlichen Summe Geld. Hoffen wir, dass das in den nächsten paar Jahren endlich mal in Spielen einschlägt. 
*
Persönliche Einschätzung* (nicht mehr zur eigentlichen News gehörend): zu Früh würde ich das noch nicht erwarten: von PhysX bis heute (schon sicher 7 Jahre), hat sich relativ wenig getan. Ein Spiel muss außerdem von Grund auf, auf einem weit verbreiteten, offenen Standard aufbauen können, sonst kann man es kaum ins Gameplay einbauen. Es wird also sicher noch Jahre dauern, bis GPU Physik ein Massenphänomen ist, und dann nochmal 3-5 Jahre (Entwicklungsdauer eines Spiels), bis das ganze wirklich sinnvoll genutzt wird.

Ein weiterer Aspekt verhält sich wie bei Direct X 11: eine Unterstützung von Grundauf, also dass ein Spiel GPU Physik wirklich ins Gameplay implementiert und somit nur auf solchen Systemen so funktioniert wie vorgesehen, wird es auch aufgrund der Konsolen nicht geben, denn dort würde ein solches Spiel dann nicht laufen. Eben ähnlich wie Direct X 11 Spiele. Die es zwar gibt, aber DX11 ist hier nur "oben drauf" gestreut. Danke für diesen Hinweis an "*KrHome"*

Dass es auch anders geht, beweisen immer mehr Spiele wie Battlefield Bad Company oder Red Faction, bei denen Physik über die CPU läuft

Den vollen Artikel auf Englisch findet ihr hier:
http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/graphics/2011/02/17/amd-manju-hegde-gaming-physics/1

Aufgrund einiger Kritik: weiter unten in den Kommentaren (DANKE AN cookiebrandt )findet ihr eine gute Übersetzung der von mir Zitierten Bereiche des Artikels, wer den ganzen Artikel lesen möchte, aber des Englischen nicht mächtig ist kann es mit der von Google übersetzten Version versuchen:

http://translate.google.at/translat...2/17/amd-manju-hegde-gaming-physics/1&act=url


----------



## 0Martin21 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: AMD bzw ehemaliger Nvidia  Mitarbeiter spricht über GPU Physik*

Mensch ich und einige anderen hier im Forum sind nicht so gut in englisch wie du, kannst nicht noch die Übersetzung mit reistellen?


----------



## KILLTHIS (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: AMD bzw ehemaliger Nvidia  Mitarbeiter spricht über GPU Physik*

Interessant. Ich hatte erwartet, dieses Jahr schon mehr zu sehen, aber so erfährt man immerhin schon mal ein wenig darüber, dass AMD arbeitet. Hoffentlich sehen wir bald Resultate.


----------



## Kaktus (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: AMD bzw ehemaliger Nvidia  Mitarbeiter spricht über GPU Physik*

@0Martin21
Es gibt genug Übersetzugsprogramme die man auch mal selbst bemühen kann. Zumal ich nicht ganz verstehen kann wie man das bisschen Englisch nicht kann wenn man in Deutschland zur Schule geht. 

@TE
Interessant zu lesen. Allerding stimme ich bei deiner persönlichen Meinung nicht ganz überein. PhysX hat sich nicht so durch gesetzt weil es eben kein offener Standard ist. Warum soll ich mir als Spieleentwickler die Mühe machen hier Zeit und Geld zu investieren wenn ich ediglich ein paar optische Gimmicks für die halbe Käuferschaft integrieren kann? Die andere Hälfte soll mein Spiel ja auch kaufen,also darf die Physik weder das Spielgeschehen beeinflussen noch darf es ohne PhysX schlecht aussehen (rein auf GPU-PhysX bezogen). 

Bei einem offenen Standard, hätte man sehr schnell einen Kundenstamm, da diese sich dann keinen kopf mehr darüber machen muss das es nur bei der Hälfte der Leute funktioniert und die Physik darf auch das Spielgeschehen beeinflussen. 

Das die Entwicklunng aber noch dauern wird, ist klar, nur so lange denke ich nicht. Wenn die schon mitten in der Arbeit sind, dürfte nächstes Jahr etwas kommen. Die Entwicklung eines guten Spiels dauert ca. 2 Jahre. Mit etwas Glück können wir in 3 Jahren etwas bewundern. Fragt sich nur was nVidia dann macht. Hängen diese sich mit rein oder halten sie an PhysX fest? Machen sie letzteres, haben wir wieder zwei Schnittstellen und das selbe Dilemma wie jetzt. Dann wird sich nichts richtig durchsetzen und es bleibt, wie PhyX, hier und da mal ein nettes Gimmick ohne größere Bedeutung.


----------



## Astra-Coupe (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: AMD bzw ehemaliger Nvidia  Mitarbeiter spricht über GPU Physik*

Also ich bin gut in Englisch aber habe nach meinem langen Arbeitstag auch grad keine Lust mir noch die Birne zu zermatern... ne Übersetzung hätte mich den Artikel jetzt lesen lassen, so muss er warten bis ich wieder den Kopf dafür frei habe. Kann also den Wunsch von 0Martin21 durchaus verstehen und @Kaktus: es gibt nicht nur privelegierte Leute in Dtld die von allem etwas haben oder auch Menschen die eine Schwäche haben und deshalb Fremdsprachen nicht so gut beherrschen wie andere. Sei froh das du nicht dazu gehörst aber sei nicht gleich so aufbrausend sondern keep cool! 

Trotzdem hätte sich Martin bedanken können wenn ihn die News interessiert oder höflicher fragen können. 

LG

Astra-Coupe


----------



## Hugo78 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: AMD bzw ehemaliger Nvidia  Mitarbeiter spricht über GPU Physik*



Rollora schrieb:


> Im letzten drittel des Artikels geht Hegde darauf ein, was er eigentlich mit der Gründung von Ageia schaffen wollte: nicht bloß rigid Bodies oder schöne Partikeleffekte (PhysX bei Nvidia) sondern, dass die Physik das ganze Gameplay beeinflusst. Dazu müsse es halt eine offene API sein die jeder Spieler benutzen kann und nicht bloß eine Proprietäre Schnittstelle wie PhysX von Nvidia, die dann nur mit deren GPUs ordentlich funktioniert.
> Er wolle PhysX eben Mainstream machen:



_"Wem sein Brot ich ess, dem sein Lied ich sing.._." 

Als PhysX Entwickler der ersten Stunde hatte er 6 Jahre lang Zeit gehabt, sein Anliegen umzusetzen.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: AMD bzw ehemaliger Nvidia  Mitarbeiter spricht über GPU Physik*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Es gibt genug Übersetzugsprogramme die man auch mal selbst bemühen kann. Zumal ich nicht ganz verstehen kann wie man das bisschen Englisch nicht kann wenn man in Deutschland zur Schule geht.


Da gibt es viele Möglichkeiten, zumal man seine Fremdsprachenkompetenz im Normalfall nur dann aufrecht erhalten kann, wenn man einigermaßen regelmäßig mit der Fremdsprache in Berührung kommt. (Oft genug bereitet die Muttersprache bereits große Probleme, wie das Internet erschreckend häufig aufzeigt. )

Da rollora aber die Zitate zwischen deutschsprachige Überleitungen einbindet, sehe ich keinen Konflikt mit der Auflage "Forensprache ist Deutsch", zumal es sich hier nicht um 1-2 Sätze handelt, die man kurzerhand nebenbei übersetzen kann.


----------



## 0Martin21 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: AMD bzw ehemaliger Nvidia  Mitarbeiter spricht über GPU Physik*

danke Stephan, das zumindest einer meine ansicht ist.

und Kaktus, ich kann das serwohl durch den übersetzer jagen, aber 1. bin ich faul und 2. hätter er das auch schnell machen können. 3. nicht alle Programme uns Co. gehen auf einem Dienstrechner, weil Sicherheit sehr hoch eingestellt ist und ich komme da nicht ran.


----------



## cookiebrandt (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: AMD bzw ehemaliger Nvidia  Mitarbeiter spricht über GPU Physik*

Ich hab' da gerade mal nicht so viel zu tun...



> ´I can comment on it from an abstract point of view. Firstly, it's very unlikely that Nvidia would offer it to AMD, and secondly it would make engineering a nightmare for us. Having to take somebody else's API, especially a competitor's API, because Nvidia controls the API and there are architectural differences between AMD and Nvidia platforms. It's not like we have a common x86 instruction set, so it's not like AMD and Intel on the CPU side – this is a completely different instruction set.
> 
> AMD would be foolish to license that because it would just be an engineering nightmare. I'm just talking in the abstract here, but to me it doesn't make sense, and I think Nvidia's being disingenuous by making a claim like that. If it was a standard and open system, like Khronos does, then we would have a lobby so we could make changes in the API, but that's not the same with a proprietary API.'


Ich kann es aus einer abstrakten Sichtweise kommentieren. Zunächst ist es ziemlich unwahrscheinlich, dass Nvidia es AMD anbietet, und zweitens würde es die Entwicklung zu einem Albtraum machen - die API eines anderen zu benutzen, dazu noch die API eines direkten Konkurrenten, da Nvidia die API kontrolliert und Architekturunterschiede zwischen der AMD- und Nvidia-Plattform vorhanden sind. Es ist nicht so, dass wir zum Beispiel eine gemeinsame x86-Befehlsarchtitektur hätten, so wie AMD und Intel in Sachen CPU - das ist eine völlig unterschiedliche Befehlsarchitektur.

AMD würde dumm sein, dies zu lizensieren, weil es ein Entwicklungsalbtraum wäre. Ich rede jetzt nur von der abstrakten Seite, aber für mich macht es keinen Sinn, und ich glaube, Nvidia verhält sich hinterlistig, sowas zu behaupten. Wäre es ein Standard und offenes System, wie Khronos es ist, würden wir eine Lobby haben in der wir Änderungen in der API tätigen könnten, aber das ist nicht zu vergleichen mit einer proprietären API.



> Bullet Physics is capable of creating impressive rigid body physics  effects, and has already been used in big-name blockbuster movies such  as 2012, Hancock and The A-Team. It's also already made it into several  games, including Grand Theft Auto IV, Red Dead Redemption and Toy Story  3.


Bullet Physics ist dazu fähig, beeindruckende Rigid-Body-Effekten zu erstellen, und wurde bereits in bekannten Blockbuster-Filmen wie 2012, Hancock und dem A-Team genutzt. Ebenso hat sie es bereits in ein paar Spiele geschafft, zum Beispiel Grand Theft Auto IV, Red Dead Redemption und Toy Story 3.



> 'Also, we now have Takahiro Harada at AMD - he used to be a professor in  Japan and then joined Havok and he's been here for two months. As you  can see, we do have a physics strategy, which is built on this core  team, and we're augmenting this with additional people too.'


Auch haben wir jetzt Takahiro Harada bei AMD - er war Professor in Japan, kam dann zu Havok und ist jetzt hier seit zwei Montaten. Wie man sehen kann, haben wir eine Physics-Strategie, die auf diesem Kern-Team aufbaut, und wir erweitern dies auch mit weiteren Leuten.



> 'Everybody [games developers] looks at things like basic rigid bodies –  that's a no-brainer – they might use physics for a few particle effects,  but that's not what I envisioned when I started Ageia,' says Hegde. 'We  wanted physics to greatly improve the experience for the gamer but  frankly, even today, six, seven, maybe eight years later, physics is not  mainstream.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


"Jeder [Spielehersteller] schaut sich Sachen wie einen simplen Rigid-Body-Effekt - welches ein Kinderspiel ist - an, sie mögen vielleicht die Physik für ein paar Partikeleffekte nutzen, aber das ist nicht was ich mir ausgemalt habe als ich mit Ageia angefangen habe", so Hedge. "Wir wollten, dass die Physik das Erlebnis für die Spieler extrem verbessert, aber offen gesagt ist selbst heute, sechs, sieben, vielleicht sogar acht Jahre später, Physics immer noch nicht Mainstream."

...

Anders als PhysX ist GPU-basiertes Bullet Physics offen für eine breite Masse von GPU-Hardware von verschiedenen Hardware-Herstellern.

"Heutzutage gibt es sogar schon Teile von Bullet Physics, die durch die Hardware mit OpenCL beschleunigt werden, manche Teile auch CUDA-beschleunigt," sagt Hedge, "sodass das Modell, das wir hervorbringen sehr entwicklerfreundlich ist - diese können ein paar Bibliotheken nehmen und manche von denen für die CPU und manche für die GPU nutzen. Es ist an den Entwicklern, dies zu nutzen, es ist also nicht so, dass wir sagen: Dies könnt ihr für ATI nutzen, dies ist was wir gerade aktiviert haben und das ist was du brauchst, um es zu nutzen."



> Interestingly, Hegde also didn't rule out the possibility of  GPU-accelerated Havok rearing its head again either, saying that ' it is  possible that we'll see it in the future, but right now our gaming  strategy at AMD on GPGPU is based on the Bullet Physics engine.'


Interessanterweise hat Hedge auch nicht ausgeschlossen, dass ein GPU-beschleunigtes Havok wieder hervorgebracht wird: "Es ist möglich, dass wir das in der Zukunft zu sehen bekommen, aber im Moment ist unsere Gaming-Strategie bei AMD in Sachen GPGPU basiert auf der Bullet-Physics-Engine."

Hoffe, es hilft.

Nur so aus der freien Hand, und nicht 'feingetuned'. Kein Anspruch auf Richtigkeit.

MfG


----------



## Kaktus (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: AMD bzw ehemaliger Nvidia  Mitarbeiter spricht über GPU Physik*

@PCGH_Stephan
Gut, hast gewonnen. Ich sehe das immer so: Da ist jemand der sich die Mühe macht, etwas zu posten, ein bisschen zu kommentieren und hier die Leute mit einer interessanten Information versorgt. Dann meckert der erste Antworter, das es in Englisch ist. Ich hätte nichts gesagt, wenn er sich für die Info bedankt hätte und die Frage, nach einer Übersetzung, einfach etwas freundlicher gestellt hätte.  Denn die Mühe sollte man honorieren. Zwei Zeilen-News werden hier leider zu oft gepostet, da lobe ich mir so etwas.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: AMD bzw ehemaliger Nvidia  Mitarbeiter spricht über GPU Physik*

Super interessanter Artikel. Sehr gut gemacht, da können sich mache Mainpage artikel eine Scheibe von abschneiden 

Ich bin mal gespannt, wie die Zunkunft von GPGPU bei AMD aussieht und wie sie Bullet Physics erfolgreich implementieren.

Hoffen wir mal, dass viele Spielehersteller das Gute an einem offenen Standard erkennen und diesen verstärkt einsetzen.


----------



## Low (18. Februar 2011)

News liest sich sehr gut. Das Thema spricht mich als AMD User zwar ursprünglich wenig an doch interessiere ich mich in letzter Zeit im mehr für das Thema.


----------



## KrHome (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: AMD bzw ehemaliger Nvidia  Mitarbeiter spricht über GPU Physik*



Rollora schrieb:


> Persönliche Einschätzung (nicht mehr zur eigentlichen News gehörend): zu Früh würde ich das noch nicht erwarten: von PhysX bis heute (schon sicher 7 Jahre), hat sich relativ wenig getan. Ein Spiel muss außerdem von Grund auf, auf einem weit verbreiteten, offenen Standard aufbauen können, sonst kann man es kaum ins Gameplay einbauen. Es wird also sicher noch Jahre dauern, bis GPU Physik ein Massenphänomen ist, und dann nochmal 3-5 Jahre (Entwicklungsdauer eines Spiels), bis das ganze wirklich sinnvoll genutzt wird.


Ich sehe es ähnlich, aber aus anderen Gründen: Auf welcher Konsole soll GPU-Physik laufen? Jedenfalls auf keiner, die derzeit am Markt ist. Insofern wird man noch eine ganze Weile mit dem rumkrebsen, was aktuelle CPUs stemmen können.

Bezüglich des englischen Textes:
Finde ich super, dass du die Originalaussagen aufgeführt hast. Soetwas beugt Fehlinterpretationen vor. Außerdem bin ich ganz klar der Meinung, wer heutzutage kein Englisch kann, hat eben Pech gehabt.


----------



## H@buster (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: AMD bzw ehemaliger Nvidia  Mitarbeiter spricht über GPU Physik*

Interessanter Artikel! Ich fände es für den Enduser auch durchaus interessant, selbst regeln zu können, wieviel auf CPU und wieviel auf GPU berechnet wird. Das zu Programmieren sollte bei dem hohen Grad an Modularität, wie das hier den Anschein macht nicht zu schlimm werden und würde die PCs der User besser auslasten...
Geht ja nicht nur um GPU-Physik hier, sondern generell um mehr Physik und weniger Effekt-Physik, das geht auch auf der CPU. Half-Life 2 hat ja da quasi einen Grundstein gesetzt mit den paar verstreuten Physik-Rätseln, und das hat ja durchaus Spaß gemacht! Also gerne mehr davon.

Finde auch die eingestreuten Bemerkungen etc sehr gut 



Und was das Englisch hier angeht im Forum...
Ich bin total dafür englische Originalzitate zu verwenden! Desweiteren kann ich nicht verstehen, wie jemand von sich sagen kann, er beherrschte diese Sprache gut und im gleichen Atemzug von "Kopf zermatern" redet. Wenn man Englisch gut beherrscht liest man es genauso wie Deutsch, fertig aus. Und als PC-Begeisterter begegnet man doch andauernd dieser ach so fremden Sprache...
Zur Info - Ich bin 19, habe ein Abitur, hatte Englisch NICHT als Leistungskurs und die letzten 2 Jahre Englisch in der Schule waren zum wegwerfen (Alkoholiker als Lehrer, ist so schlimm wie es klingt.) Das was ich an Englisch beherrsche kommt größtenteils durchs Internet, eher weniger durch Filme, Serien oder Bücher.
Tut euch doch den Gefallen und lest etwas Englisch, mit jedem Wort wird es einfacher! Und irgendwann kommt man an den Punkt, an dem man sich nicht mehr erinnert, ob man ein Spiel auf Englisch oder Deutsch gespielt hat und das Wort "Postleitzahl" vergisst und den Google Translator fragen muss, was denn bitte "zip-code" auf Deutsch heißt  Der größte Teil des Internets ist Englisch, wo sucht ihr euch denn eure Reviews und News zusammen? Denn Quellen, die deutsch sind UND was taugen sind doch sehr rar gesät (PCGH ist die einzige deutsche Quelle, die ich mir reinziehe).


----------



## Rollora (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: AMD bzw ehemaliger Nvidia  Mitarbeiter spricht über GPU Physik*



Kaktus schrieb:


> @TE
> Interessant zu lesen. Allerding stimme ich bei deiner persönlichen Meinung nicht ganz überein. PhysX hat sich nicht so durch gesetzt weil es eben kein offener Standard ist. Warum soll ich mir als Spieleentwickler die Mühe machen hier Zeit und Geld zu investieren wenn ich ediglich ein paar optische Gimmicks für die halbe Käuferschaft integrieren kann? Die andere Hälfte soll mein Spiel ja auch kaufen,also darf die Physik weder das Spielgeschehen beeinflussen noch darf es ohne PhysX schlecht aussehen (rein auf GPU-PhysX bezogen).
> 
> *Bei einem offenen Standard, hätte man sehr schnell einen Kundenstamm*, da diese sich dann keinen kopf mehr darüber machen muss das es nur bei der Hälfte der Leute funktioniert und die Physik darf auch das Spielgeschehen beeinflussen.
> ...


2 Dinge: Physikengines sind längst so verfügbar, dass sie auf jeder Plattform laufen. Etwa Havoc. Aber nur weil die Engine offen und auch Nutzbar ist, ist es nicht gesagt, dass die Hardware dazu verbreitet ist, das ist nunmal das zweite wichtige an der ganzen Sache, das dritte:

tut mir leid, aber die Entwicklung eines "guten" Spiels dauert WEIT länger als 2 Jahre. Beispiele gäbe es genug, die meisten größeren Spiele schlagen heutzutage LEICHT mit 5 Jahren an.
Stalker, Diablo3, WoW, Starcraft 2, Duke Nukem Forever (  ), Gothic 3 uvm da gibts HUNDERTE Beispiele. Und kommt mir bitte keiner mit COD, weil neue Levels sind nunmal kein neues Spiel für mich 

Also: du musst mal wirklich warten bis sich ein Standard für GPU Physik ergibt, nur weil die schon seit JAHREN dran arbeiten, würde ich nicht drauf setzen, dass nächstes Jahr was passiert. Und erst wenn dieser Standard wirklich da ist und weit verbreitet, kann man von Grund auf darauf bauen. Ist wie mit DX10 bzw 11. Und was sehen wir da für ein Problem: die Konsolen zum Beispiel. Ein Spiel dass GPU Physik so einsetzt, dass es im Gameplay zu tragen kommt, würde nicht auf einer Konsole laufen, geschweige denn auf NICHT-DX11 (bzw OpenCL) Karten. Bis diese sich Verbreiten... also es wird locker nochmal 5-7 Jahre dauern, soviel ist gewiss.

@Deutsche übersetztung:
Tut mir leid, ich kann euch nicht den ganzen Text auf deutsch übersetzen. Ich hab mich bei der News eigentlich sehr bemüht, den ganzen Artikel unverfälscht wiederzugeben, da musste ich manche Dinge halt zitieren, eine drehung im Wortlaut kann schon wieder zu falschen Gerüchten führen. Das wollt ich mal vermeiden.

Dass viele sich midm Englisch schwer tun ist mir klar, dass ich einen mehrseitigen Artikel nicht 1:1 übersetzen werde bitte ich euch zu verstehen. Außerdem musste ich mir Englisch ja auch beibringen, ich könnte umgekehrt verlangen "lernt doch etwas Englisch, andere mussten das ja auch tun" 



Kaktus schrieb:


> @PCGH_Stephan
> Gut, hast gewonnen. Ich sehe das immer so: Da ist jemand der sich die  Mühe macht, etwas zu posten, ein bisschen zu kommentieren und hier die  Leute mit einer interessanten Information versorgt. Dann meckert der  erste Antworter, das es in Englisch ist. Ich hätte nichts gesagt, wenn  er sich für die Info bedankt hätte und die Frage, nach einer  Übersetzung, einfach etwas freundlicher gestellt hätte.  Denn die Mühe sollte man honorieren. Zwei Zeilen-News werden hier leider zu oft gepostet, da lobe ich mir so etwas.



Danke für die Anerkennung  *rot-werd*



KrHome schrieb:


> Ich sehe es ähnlich, aber aus anderen Gründen: Auf  welcher Konsole soll GPU-Physik laufen? Jedenfalls auf keiner, die  derzeit am Markt ist. Insofern wird man noch eine ganze Weile mit dem  rumkrebsen, was aktuelle CPUs stemmen können.
> 
> Bezüglich des englischen Textes:
> Finde ich super, dass du die Originalaussagen aufgeführt hast. Soetwas  beugt Fehlinterpretationen vor. Außerdem bin ich ganz klar der Meinung,  wer heutzutage kein Englisch kann, hat eben Pech gehabt.



Ganz genau du hast recht, ich habe im Ursprungspost die Konsolen vergessen, werde ich updaten.
Und auch das mit der Fehlinterpretation finde ich toll, dass bemerkt wurde. Nachdem man bei freien Übersetzungen das oft gerne tut und auch so gerüchte und Falschmeldungen in den Umlauf schickt.
Danke auch für all die "Dankes", dann werd ich mich weiter bemühen wenn ich so einen interessanten Artikel wieder finde und Zeit habe den für euch zusammen zu fassen.

Auch alle anderen die mir für die Ausführliche News und bestimmte Aspekte (Bemerkungen, Originalzitate, Länge usw) dankbar sind, danke ich umgekehrt mal für die Unterstützung! Arbeiten wir weiter so zusammen, schaffen wir generell eine höhere Qualität der Usernews

Die "News" habe ich auch deshalb so ausführlich verfasst, weil sie nicht ganz typisch ist für die Usernews und dachte, vielleicht treffe ich ja einen Nerv.
Meine nächste News könnte auf diesen Artikel eingehen:
http://www.pcper.com/article.php?aid=1081


----------



## Astra-Coupe (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: AMD bzw ehemaliger Nvidia  Mitarbeiter spricht über GPU Physik*



H@buster schrieb:


> Desweiteren kann ich nicht verstehen, wie jemand von sich sagen kann, er beherrschte diese Sprache gut und im gleichen Atemzug von "Kopf zermatern" redet. Wenn man Englisch gut beherrscht liest man es genauso wie Deutsch, fertig aus. Und als PC-Begeisterter begegnet man doch andauernd dieser ach so fremden Sprache...



Blos weil ich gesagt habe das ich gut englisch kann (im Vergleich zu den Leuten die es kaum benutzen) heisst das nicht das ich auch jegliche Fachbegriffe etc. im handumdrehen sofort kenne...wie du mit Sicherheit auch nicht! Das manche Menschen die Welt immer nur schwarz/weiss sehen ist mir schleierhaft.

Nimm dein Abi und dann geh mal von 4 Uhr morgens bis 0:30 Uhr am nächsten Tag in die Arbeit und dann sag mir bei regelmäßigkeit solcher Arbeitszeiten u.a. auf dem Bau, wo du den ganzen Tag schwer schufftest, das du dich noch hinsetzt und englische Literatur mit leichtigkeit liest. Achja ich vergass - du hast ja Abi...  wirst also wohl nicht in den Genuss des Brunnenbohrens kommen und mit LKWs die ganze Zeit auf Tour sein um Bohrgeräte und Baustellenbedarf umher zu kutschieren von früh bis früh.

Sorry aber von jemanden mit Abi verlange ICH etwas mehr Kopfeinsatz als das was du gerade bewiesen hast. Wie gesagt die Welt ist nicht nur schwarz/weiss sondern öfter auch mal n bischen bunt angemalt und meine Devise lautet: Wenn ich keine Ahnung habe dann halte ich lieber meinen Mund bevor ich anderen ans Bein pinkel.  Siehste kannste von nem Realschüler doch noch was lernen.


----------



## thescythe (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: AMD bzw ehemaliger Nvidia  Mitarbeiter spricht über GPU Physik*

An die beiden Streithähne: Denkt ihr das der Fred durch eure Streitigkeiten aufgewertet wird ??

Ein bisschen Respekt für den TE halte ich doch für angemessen, zumal er sich sehr vie Mühe gegeben hat 

@Topic: Hab mich zwar noch nicht so sehr damit beschäftigt, aber Danke für den Denkanstoß


----------



## 7hor (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: AMD bzw ehemaliger Nvidia  Mitarbeiter spricht über GPU Physik*



Kaktus schrieb:


> @0Martin21
> Zumal ich nicht ganz verstehen kann wie man das bisschen Englisch nicht kann wenn man in Deutschland zur Schule geht.



Dann verhelfe ich dir mal ein wenig zum Verständnis:
Zu meiner Zeit war Russisch Pflichtfach und Englisch sowie Französisch freiwillig. Also habe ich niemals Englisch so wirklich gelernt. Das ganze fing erst mit meinem ersten Rechner Commodore 64 an, wo ich mir mit mühevoller Arbeit einige Worte Englisch mit einem Hand-Übersetzer (ein kleines batteriebetriebenes Gerät) erlernte, indem ich jedes Wort einzeln übersetzte. Aber im Ganzen fällt es mir immer noch nicht ganz einfach. Grob verstehen kann ich einiges.


----------



## kleinerSchuh (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: AMD bzw ehemaliger Nvidia  Mitarbeiter spricht über GPU Physik*

@ Rollora, auch schön das Du was über AMD geschrieben hast.
Da Du gerne Intel Deckung gibst - so zumindest mein Eindruck, deswegen ist das sogar sehr schön wie die Nachricht aufgebaut ist.

[Nun folgen Vermutungen, oder Wortgleich mit der Quelle:
"I can comment on it from an abstract point of view". Sehr sogar, da ich nur Enduser bin]

Ich freue mich auf die kooperation von Intel & Nvidia verstärkt in Zukunft.
Das Gefühl hatte ich in den letzten Wochen & Monaten bei der einen oder anderen Nachricht, zwischen den Zeilen. Dann wäre es zum Beispiel noch interessanter wenn Intel & Nvidia sich vereinen.
Also Sandy+ oder IvyEnhanced oder noch später - aber mit Nvidia Powered - unglaublich.
Das wäre zumindest noch einen zacken schärfer als wenn Dell {so wie belle es schrieb oder nicht} AMD übernehmen möchte Gerücht.

Physik in Spielen ist ein schönes Thema & hat wirklich lange gebraucht. Damit ein paar Umhänge und Dampfwolken "angemessen" auf das Geschehen reagieren.
Ich erinnere mich noch als es spannend war, das Schatten sich je nach Lichtquelle ordentlich veränderten & hochauflösender wurden. (Glaube Intel stellte dazu auch extra einen Deutschen Jung Wissenschaftler ein, auf dessen Programm Modell Schatten 50x schneller liefen - lange her P4 Zeiten). Auch Heute killt mir der Schatten in Spielen die Leistung.

Amd wird vermutlich stärker sein als Intel auf Grafik Ebene, durch längst Integration von Ati.
Die Physik integration auf Cpu Ebene, da könnte meiner Meinung nach Intel, mit "Kooperation" zu Nvidia wie gesagt nicht nur auf Physik Ebene vernichtend werden.
Vielleicht sind es Monopolregulierungs Gesetzte die dies verhindern?

Das Nvidia Amd die Physik angeboten hat, war vielleicht auch eher hohn. So nach dem Motto, liebe Spieler Gemeinde da schaut her die wollen doch gar nicht. Aus deiner Quelle geht hervor es wäre ein reiner Alptraum für Amd. Obwohl ein ehemaliger Physix mitbegründer dort sei, der auch bei Nvidia beschäftigt war. Die Nvidia Physik ist schliesslich nur darauf aufbauend. Ageia Karten werden unterstützt. Wozu ist die Person also bei Amd? (Ich habe aber die Begründung verstanden). Dazu war dies bestimmt nicht unproblematisch der Wechsel von Nvidia zu Amd.

Hätte Nvidia nicht Ageia übernommen wäre gar kein so grosser Mehrwert für mich da, gegen Amd. Welche wiederum Ati haben & somit für die Verbindung von Grafik mit Cpu, Intel wahrscheinlich vorraus sind. Daher ist für mich u.a. in dieser Sache sehr spannend was mit Intel & Nvidia geschieht. Vielleicht werden mehr als nur Patente ausgetauscht. Wenn jeder für sich bleiben möchte könnte AMD sehr erstarken. Aber vielleicht liege ich auch Falsch Also auch von mir grosses Lob! Halte uns auf dem Laufenden wenn es Deine Zeit zu lässt.


----------



## Fatal!ty Str!ke (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: AMD bzw ehemaliger Nvidia  Mitarbeiter spricht über GPU Physik*



H@buster schrieb:


> Wenn man Englisch gut beherrscht liest man es genauso wie Deutsch, fertig aus. Und als PC-Begeisterter begegnet man doch andauernd dieser ach so fremden Sprache...
> [...]
> Tut euch doch den Gefallen und lest etwas Englisch, mit jedem Wort wird es einfacher! Und irgendwann kommt man an den Punkt, an dem man sich nicht mehr erinnert, ob man ein Spiel auf Englisch oder Deutsch gespielt hat.



Da bin ich ganz deiner Meinung. Extrem viel im Internet und Technik ist englisch. Ich hab nur Realschulabschluss und bin nicht gerade der beste in Englisch. Mag das überhaupt nicht. Aber wenn ich nen englischen Text lese hab ich überhaupt keine Probleme das zu verstehen, ich lese es einfach. Wenn man da ein, zwei wörter nicht versteht, ist das doch völlig egal, versteht man trotzdem. Und die meisten Wörter hören sich eh fast wie deutsche Begriffe an. Wenn man nur ein bisschen Abstraktionsvermögen hat, ist das alles doch gar kein Problem. 

Ist ja nicht so, dass ich mir das im Kopf übersetzen würde. Ich such da nicht nach entsprechenden deutschen Begriffen. Würd ich das machen, müsst ich nach jedem Satz erstmal überlegen. Ich verstehe es einfach so wies dasteht.... Wie gesagt, ich bin eigentlich eher schlecht in Englisch. Ich finds allgemein peinlich, dass sich über englische Texte beschwert wird. Das ist die Weltsprache schlechthin. 



Zum Thema. Ich find das ganze schon sehr interessant. Wie schon gesagt wurde liegt es wohl auch zum Großteil an den Konsolen. Heutzutage muss man eben für alle Plattformen entwickeln, um mit den Kosten fertig zu werden. Der Entwicklungsaufwand steigt immer weiter. Und solche Features sind eben momentan nur auf PC möglich.

Solange es keine neuen Konsolen gibt, wird sich da nichts ändern. Sollte es neue Konsolen geben, muss erstmal wieder das Interesse geweckt werden, die Physik Programmier Plattformen müssen fertig entwickelt werden, bis sich dann mal die erste Firmen darauf einlassen und nach 3 Jahren Entwicklung so ein Spiel rausbringen.

DX10, DX11, PhysX, Bullet - alles für die Katz, solange es immernoch Xbox360 und PS3 gibt. Unglaublich, diese Entwicklungsbremesen.


----------



## Rollora (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: AMD bzw ehemaliger Nvidia  Mitarbeiter spricht über GPU Physik*



kleinerSchuh schrieb:


> @ Rollora, auch schön das Du was über AMD geschrieben hast.
> Da Du gerne Intel Deckung gibst - so zumindest mein Eindruck, deswegen ist das sogar sehr schön wie die Nachricht aufgebaut ist.


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-unter-anderem-bei-alternate.html#post2714078

Ich bin kein Fanboy keiner Firma, aber ich verteidige dann durchaus die Produkte der jeweiligen Firma die gut sind: Ich schreibe diese Zeilen auf einem AMD Rechner (Büropc: Athlon 64 X2, 4850e mit 780G Chipsatz).
Mein Spielepc ist ein Core i7(860), mein Arbeitspc ein anderer Core i7 (980X). Jede Architektur hat seine Vor und Nachteile, aber was hier großteils von sich gegeben wird ist fanboy geflenne, denn außer dass einem AMD derzeit Billig-CPUs hinterherschmeißt weil man nichts anderes gegen Sandy Bridge hat (oder die Vorgänger) gibts eben nicht. Und der rest ist schöngerede. Auch das mit dem "Ich hab einen 6 Kerner zum Preis wo du nur einen 4-Kerner hast" ist sinnlos, wenn der 4-Kerner schneller ist. Aber das ist hier OT. Ich bin in beiden Lagern vertreten und weiß durchaus objektiv zu sein, wenn ich auch manchmal von Emotion geleitet bin. INTERESSIERT bin ich an jeder Hardware und Softwareentwicklung in und um den Gamermarkt und dasc schon seit über 20 Jahren, deshalb versuche ich mit etwas Erfahrung und Objektivität heranzugehen. Gelingt nicht immer, ich weiß. Aber naja, wie gesagt ist OT. Ich finds jedenfalls gut was AMD da macht, aber was mich stört ist: egal wie gut die Technik bei AMD oft ist: die Vermarktung ist eine Katastrophe.



kleinerSchuh schrieb:


> Physik in Spielen ist ein schönes Thema & hat wirklich lange gebraucht. Damit ein paar Umhänge und Dampfwolken "angemessen" auf das Geschehen reagieren.
> Ich erinnere mich noch als es spannend war, das Schatten sich je nach Lichtquelle ordentlich veränderten & hochauflösender wurden. (Glaube Intel stellte dazu auch extra einen Deutschen Jung Wissenschaftler ein, auf dessen Programm Modell Schatten 50x schneller liefen - lange her P4 Zeiten). Auch Heute killt mir der Schatten in Spielen die Leistung.


Du sprichst von Raytracing. Eine durchaus überbewertete Technik: allein hat sie keine Existenzberechtigung sondern nur in Verbindung mit traditionellem Rendering (Rasterizing).


----------



## Black_Beetle (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: AMD bzw ehemaliger Nvidia  Mitarbeiter spricht über GPU Physik*

Finde es auch mist wenn es in einem deutschen Forum englisch gepostet wird vorallem wenn englisch dann sollte alles englisch sein!


----------



## Rollora (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: AMD bzw ehemaliger Nvidia  Mitarbeiter spricht über GPU Physik*



Black_Beetle schrieb:


> Finde es auch mist wenn es in einem deutschen Forum englisch gepostet wird vorallem wenn englisch dann sollte alles englisch sein!


Das war jetzt aber auch kein richtiges Deutsch  Also entscheid' dich du auch für eine Sprache bitte.

Das mit der Übersetzung wurde jetzt schon Länge mal Breite diskutiert, und für diejenigen die es freundlich erbeten haben, gab es eine Übersetzung.

Wer aber die Mühen des Newsschreibers mit so einem kurzen, frechen und undeutschen Kommentar kritisiert, treibt mich eher zum Gegenteil: dass ich noch mehr Originaltreue zum Artikel einhalte. Also noch mehr Englisch, damit die User hier nicht nur neue Informationen bekommen, sondern diese auch noch im "O-Ton" und drittens auch noch etwas Englisch lernen


----------



## kleinerSchuh (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: AMD bzw ehemaliger Nvidia  Mitarbeiter spricht über GPU Physik*

Gut, bin auch kein Fan einer Firma. Natürlich weiss man dan gewisse Dinge von der einen oder anderen
Seite zu schätzen. Service oder innovationen bzw. Preis - Leistungsverhältnisse.
Raytracing war nicht gemeint. Ich suche die Nachricht, die ich hoffentlich irgendwo auf der Festplatte
habe. (Infos die mich interessieren, die nicht in Print vorliegen landen ab & an als Text oder Screenshot - da ich mir nicht alles merken kann. Könnte aber dauern, erwarte es nicht.
Dann per PM). Gruß


----------



## Rollora (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: AMD bzw ehemaliger Nvidia  Mitarbeiter spricht über GPU Physik*



kleinerSchuh schrieb:


> Raytracing war nicht gemeint. Ich suche die Nachricht, die ich hoffentlich irgendwo auf der Festplatte
> habe. (Infos die mich interessieren, die nicht in Print vorliegen landen ab & an als Text oder Screenshot - da ich mir nicht alles merken kann. Könnte aber dauern, erwarte es nicht.
> Dann per PM). Gruß


Bist du sicher, denn:


kleinerSchuh schrieb:


> Ich erinnere mich noch als es spannend war, das Schatten sich je nach  Lichtquelle ordentlich veränderten & hochauflösender wurden. (Glaube  Intel stellte dazu auch extra einen Deutschen Jung Wissenschaftler ein,  auf dessen Programm Modell Schatten 50x schneller liefen - lange her P4  Zeiten). Auch Heute killt mir der Schatten in Spielen die Leistung.


Entspricht eher dem was ich von Daniel Pohl auch gehört hab, der eben wegen seines Raytracings und Raycastings zu Intel geholt wurde.


----------



## kleinerSchuh (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: AMD bzw ehemaliger Nvidia  Mitarbeiter spricht über GPU Physik*

Alles klar, so könnte der geheissen haben.
Schatten wird auch im Raytracing Verfahren berechnet, mehr Input
bitte... - oder verwechsel ich da was? Gruß

*Habe Daten auf Computerbase gefunden muss ich mal Morgen lesen ob es das ist.


----------



## Rollora (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: AMD bzw ehemaliger Nvidia  Mitarbeiter spricht über GPU Physik*

Bei Raytracing wird, kurz gesagt, der Weg des Lichtes bzw der Lichtstrahlen berechnet, somit auch der Schatten.


----------

